# Cryptocoryne cordata 'Rosanervig'



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Ian,

Try placing some other plants around it and provide it some shade, it'll respond better, eg some nice stem plants that will sort of shade it, or a floating plant etc.

This entire group does best when that is done or else you grow them in low light.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Tom,
It does seem to show better under lower light. I have them shaded by a Lotus plant right now. Probably a reason why it is looking as it does. I also placed some ADA iron bottoms under the plants a couple months back. Do you think that had anything to do with the plant showing the veining?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

ianiwane said:


> Tom,
> It does seem to show better under lower light. I have them shaded by a Lotus plant right now. Probably a reason why it is looking as it does. I also placed some ADA iron bottoms under the plants a couple months back. Do you think that had anything to do with the plant showing the veining?


The veining is namely due to lower light according to everything I've read and in speaking with Jan at Crypt's digest.

I was going to suggest those Lotus leaves in the placement on this plant.
I'm not fond of floating lotus leaves personally
I trim them so they still shade the plant etc and make a nice ruffly stand and pinch any leaf that bolts for the surface.

Then iron bottom makes no different in the entire group. I've flowered 3 of the varieties in plain sand submersed, but it was due to the shading, not the substrate. I have a slide film of some of the flowers, I have a sliude scanner comign so I can post the flowers, which I missed since it was always shaded

Patience is another factor, good slow low light growth is best for this entire group.

They get massive and look best that way, and it's not really condusive when you have higgh light stem plant tanks, unless...........you stuff it in a semi shaded spot that's stable.
The key is to leave the plant alone and let it do it's thing in the shade.

The veining should also become more pronounced in very lean tanks.
I had an all white(nearly) Anubias that was the same.

Everyone wanted it but it grew so slow since it had little /few chloroplast.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

That might be it too, I have been running the tanks lean, very little nitrate dosing. Mostly just potassium at water changes. About a tsp of potassium sulfate, 1/2 tsp of potassium nitrate, and 1/8 of phosphate at water change only.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

That(lower N) might be part of it, but realize the tank is fairly new and there's ample N from the substrate, that will not last forever though..........

You cannot test and sample N in the sediments as a hobbyists with any efficacy, all you have is the water column and relative methods for adding nutrients to the substrate.

I have a nice paper on 5 soil types using a Ludwigia as model plant on my site where I show what is involved in testing sediments and their N and P ratios and total nutrient and biovailability to the plant.
You might find it interesting, it's a MS Word Doc.

Many plants will be unaffected by such changes in their nutrients supply location, just as long as they have enough for a given light/CO2 ratio.

This plant/cordata group and _C. affinis _seem to really thrive at lower lighting submersed, more so than the other species.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

a poor guy waited 11 Months for a yellow striped leaf.
now THAT's patience with a plant displaying properly :eek5: 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...5051-crypt-cordata-rosanervig-great-news.html


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

heres a pic of my crypt rosanervig hidden in the corner of my CRS tank 








Gotta love those veins


----------

